# Calf on milk replacer -- how much, and constipation



## winton (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got a week-old Beltie/Highland cross. She's about 40 lbs. and has taken to the bottle just great. She has been on replacer for a little more than two days, now. I'm giving her 1 quart in the morning and 1 in the evening (based on the 1 lb milk per 10 lbs animal per day ratio). She still seems hungry after each feeding. Should I be giving her more? Gradually increasing it?

And she hasn't pooped since she got here (2.5 days ago). At what point does this become a concern?

Thanks.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know about poop....but I think a calf always thinks it is hungry. Try measuring her to see if she is gaining weight. If she is, she is probably just fine. If she is not - increase the milk. 

That doesn't sound like much milk though. I have a tiny Jersey that I am feeding 1 qt in the morning, 1/2 at noon and 1 at night. She isn't nearly 40 lbs.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Winton stick with the quart per feeding, if you don't you may be sorry. That is plenty of milk for a 40 pound calf. Just keeping them alive for the first 3 weeks is the objective, fatting them up comes later....increase the amount around the 3 week mark by another pint...Burying a calf is not much fun, a hungry calf is a healthy calf...
Topside


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

I agree with topside...we never give more than a quart twice a day. 

I'm not sure about the poop issue...we've never had a problem with too little poop!

Good luck! I am sure someone else can answer the poop question.

Shawna


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Winton, how's the calf doing? Like I said earlier don't overfeed or it will haunt you...the pooping is that frequent when they are only drinking milk....trust me it will pick up steam...Topside


----------



## winton (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks. She's doing great -- still sucking down a quart in the morning and another in the evening (and then bumping my knees looking for more teats). Still no manure to be found, though. I assume that if there was something terrible wrong with her digestive system she'd be showing other symptoms, though, so I guess I'll just wait it out.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Winton, do you own a dog or dogs. They are pretty quick at cleaning up calf pooh. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Jay (Feb 5, 2008)

Rub the back when they are nursing. 
I agree with the dog statement!


----------

